# EvenTT12 Package



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As a special offer for evenTT12 we are offering a package of one entry ticket , a pair of the new TTOC Plate Surrounds and a pair of the TTOC Showplates. Normally these would sell for £34.50 . Because we can offer these for collection at Gaydon we are able to offer them for only £29.50 . One extra entry ticket is available for the members only price of only £5 . When ordering please state what name/username you would like on the plates.

This package can be bought HERE


----------

